# Moving to Spain



## colonel fraser (Mar 5, 2013)

i have read many threads on this topic and will pose the question with some specifics.

my wife and i are looking at moving to spain for 1 year to give our 2 kids some exposure to a different culture and a different language and to begin to teach them the life skill of adapting. by the time we move our daughter will be 6 and our son 3 and a half. i speak spanish ok and understand it very well (my mothers first language is spanish) and our daughter went to a spanish pre school in toronto so that she learned the language from a young age and our son will do the same. my wife is mid 30's and i am early 40's.

finances are not an issue and neither my wife or i will be working while there. 

priorities are as follows in order of importance: safety, schools (spanish not catalan), weather, golf, proximity to travelling hub, culture, food and wine, expat community, soccer. i was thinking of possibly Malaga area but ive never visited. ive ruled barcelona out even though i love the city i think the language is an issue.
my inclination is somewhere on or near the southern coast.

thanks in advance for any thoughts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

colonel fraser said:


> i have read many threads on this topic and will pose the question with some specifics.
> 
> my wife and i are looking at moving to spain for 1 year to give our 2 kids some exposure to a different culture and a different language and to begin to teach them the life skill of adapting. by the time we move our daughter will be 6 and our son 3 and a half. i speak spanish ok and understand it very well (my mothers first language is spanish) and our daughter went to a spanish pre school in toronto so that she learned the language from a young age and our son will do the same. my wife is mid 30's and i am early 40's.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you'd need to avoid the Valencia region as well as Cataluña, if you want your children taught only in Spanish, also Galicia & other regions which have their own official languages

that still leaves a huge area though  (the red bit) 


I'm guessing that you've sorted out what visa you are able to obtain?


----------



## biljim (Feb 20, 2013)

We came here when our then 2 kids were 5 and 3. I spoke some Spanish on arrival, the kids none. After about 6 weeks of living in the then predominently Spanish town of Estepona, the kids were speaking Spanish better than me ! We have 4 kids now, all of whom are completely bilingual - and thus never short of a job. My wife and I set up an opticians practice here 13 years ago, and in spite of the severe economic downturn, we're still open for business. 
I'd say that you certainly should take a look at Estepona, as it has all you're looking for. I'll be glad to give you an introduction to the area if you do pay a visit here. Good luck. 
Saludos - James Machin


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

colonel fraser said:


> i have read many threads on this topic and will pose the question with some specifics.
> 
> my wife and i are looking at moving to spain for 1 year to give our 2 kids some exposure to a different culture and a different language and to begin to teach them the life skill of adapting. by the time we move our daughter will be 6 and our son 3 and a half. i speak spanish ok and understand it very well (my mothers first language is spanish) and our daughter went to a spanish pre school in toronto so that she learned the language from a young age and our son will do the same. my wife is mid 30's and i am early 40's.
> 
> ...



Interesting idea,assuming you can get visa issue sorted.

How would you handle schooling for your daughter, so she does not lose two years with moving between different countries and syllabuses?


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

colonel fraser said:


> i have read many threads on this topic and will pose the question with some specifics.
> 
> my wife and i are looking at moving to spain for 1 year to give our 2 kids some exposure to a different culture and a different language and to begin to teach them the life skill of adapting. by the time we move our daughter will be 6 and our son 3 and a half. i speak spanish ok and understand it very well (my mothers first language is spanish) and our daughter went to a spanish pre school in toronto so that she learned the language from a young age and our son will do the same. my wife is mid 30's and i am early 40's.
> 
> ...



Check valencia, i've got in mind malaga an barcelona, but after we visit barcelona, decided that is not for us. After we spoke with couple of people on forum we've changed to valencia.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Balsim said:


> Check valencia, i've got in mind malaga an barcelona, but after we visit barcelona, decided that is not for us. After we spoke with couple of people on forum we've changed to valencia.


... but they will still have to learn two additional languages - Spanish and Valencian.

Further education, 6th form or University is mainly Valencian in Valencia.


----------



## pablosho (Jul 11, 2007)

*Cadiz*

Hola Colonel Fraser,

Check out Cadiz and Costa de la Luz. If you like it get back to me and I can offer you more information on schools, areas etc.

Good luck
Paul


----------



## colonel fraser (Mar 5, 2013)

*moving to spain*

thanks to everyone who replied.

a couple of further points. visas will not be an issue, have no concerns of our daughter falling behind in school as she is amazing. 

valencia is out for the same reason as barcelona even though i love barcelona.

cadiz i briefly thought about but have not looked into and costa de la luz i havent even heard of so ill look at both of those and any more thoughts on them will be appreciated.

estepona...hummm ill look into that as well. we plan on visiting this fall for a few weeks and checking out our top2 spots. the next 6 months will be spent deciding what out top 2 spots are.

im guessing Madrid would be best from an education, culture, food and wine, football perspective but likely falls short on safety and weather. on the golf front im guessing madrid has some great courses.

Colonel


----------



## pablosho (Jul 11, 2007)

Since you have citied golf here are the courses in the Costa de la Luz areas:Golf Courses in Cadiz province, Golf guide Costa de la Luz, Andalucia, Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

colonel fraser said:


> thanks to everyone who replied.
> 
> a couple of further points. _*visas will not be an issue*_, have no concerns of our daughter falling behind in school as she is amazing.
> 
> ...



that's good 

I'm sure a lot of our non-EU members would love to know what visa you will be obtaining & how you manage it


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

What's wrong with Barcelona?


Also...aren't you afraid of living near a nuclear reactor?

There are a few still operating...and contaminating...there...


----------



## celtico (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello

I am from Spain, 
I live in Spain and I will never live in Barcelona, Cataluña..
I prefer other areas of Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a good job we dont all want to live in the same place isnt it lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Safety seems a great concern form American and Canadians who post here, I'd not worry about it to be honest.


----------



## biljim (Feb 20, 2013)

colonel fraser said:


> thanks to everyone who replied.
> 
> a couple of further points. visas will not be an issue, have no concerns of our daughter falling behind in school as she is amazing.
> 
> ...



Regarding golf on Costa del Sol, I think we have 3 courses in the municipality of Estepona, and more than 40 altogether !
Take a look here...
A Guide to Golf Courses on the Costa del Sol - Golf Holiday Packages - Hotels and Car Cire


----------

